# Miles City, Montana Horse Race



## Montana (May 10, 2009)

A few from Mothers Day in Miles City, Montana.  We always spend the day betting on the ponies and taking photos.  Feedback welcome and appreciated.

#1
Canon 40D and 70-200 2.8 IS






#2
Canon 40D and 600mm f/4 IS





#3
Canon 40D and 600mm f/4 IS





Derrick


----------



## Montana (May 10, 2009)

Please click the enlarge photo bar.  They turn to crap when compressed.  LOL


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 11, 2009)

I like the second two, but a little higher shutter speed would have been nice.


----------



## Montana (May 11, 2009)

THanks Hooligan, and I agree.  I was shooting mid-track all day in aperture priority with the 70-200.  Then I mounted the 600mm and shot down the track, but obviously I didn't have as much light so the shutter speed fell off more than I had wanted.  Chalk another one up to user error.  LOL


----------



## polymoog (May 11, 2009)

I love the two front-ons, the movement in the legs of the horse and the arms of the jockey really add feeling and movement to the pics, also the slightly blurred spray of dirt coming up from the horse. I normally would have agreed with Hooligan Dan, but in this case I think you really created some great shots  

Only thing I might say about the first shot is it could benefit from a bit more space ahead of the horses, to give them somewhere to go, plus there are some borderline blown highlights. But other than that it is also a superb shot, sharp and with vibrant, well balanced colours


----------



## CW Jones (May 11, 2009)

and to think what they went through to prove at one moment all 4 of the horses feet would be off the ground... I wish I could recall the guys name who used 10+ cameras to prove that! haha you have done it here with one simple picture. I wish I listened a little more to the history part of photography! GREAT pictures tho!


----------



## Montana (May 11, 2009)

Thanks polymoog and CWjones, comments duely noted and appreciated.  

Derrick


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 11, 2009)

CW Jones said:


> and to think what they went through to prove at one moment all 4 of the horses feet would be off the ground... I wish I could recall the guys name who used 10+ cameras to prove that! haha you have done it here with one simple picture. I wish I listened a little more to the history part of photography! GREAT pictures tho!



Eadweard Maubridge

*
*


----------



## gsgary (May 11, 2009)

Nice shots of my favourite subject, i like the movement in 2 and 3. The 600mm would be great for when i start shooting cricket


----------



## Flower Child (May 21, 2009)

Looks like these guys have already got everything covered, but I would just like to add that these are really fun to look at. Love how you captured the wonderful detail and color in the horses' coats. I really get the sense of energy and motion in these. Jockey in #2 and 3 looks like he means business. Keep posting photos, I love looking at your work.


----------



## Montana (May 21, 2009)

Flower Child said:


> Looks like these guys have already got everything covered, but I would just like to add that these are really fun to look at. Love how you captured the wonderful detail and color in the horses' coats. I really get the sense of energy and motion in these. Jockey in #2 and 3 looks like he means business. Keep posting photos, I love looking at your work.


 

Thanks!


----------

